# Journey of the Angels/Silent Night



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]YBIwCdvhgX4[/youtube]


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you for posting this--very touching. I saw the whole movie a couple of years ago. Those dogs were left on their own for many months before the guy could get back to them. Although it mostly turned out good in the end, I could never understand how he could go off and leave the dogs chained ensuring a certain death. Some got free, but sadly not all.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Belfrybat said:


> Thank you for posting this--very touching. I saw the whole movie a couple of years ago. Those dogs were left on their own for many months before the guy could get back to them. Although it mostly turned out good in the end, I could never understand how he could go off and leave the dogs chained ensuring a certain death. Some got free, but sadly not all.


Yeah I always wondered that too. Why did they abandon them chained up?


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

I think because he thought he'd be able to come back shortly ? If I had to abandon my place quickly , I'd leave all my critters where they were so I could come back to save them and not have them running free all over the countryside ..... LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

This made me cry, and I wont watch the movie. And I didnt know he left them for months. Now I'm crying again. See that's why I wont watch sad animal movies, I will drown in my tears.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Belfrybat said:


> Thank you for posting this--very touching. I saw the whole movie a couple of years ago. *Those dogs were left on their own for many months before the guy could get back to them.* Although it mostly turned out good in the end, I could never understand how he could go off and leave the dogs chained ensuring a certain death. Some got free, but sadly not all.



Dang it Belfrybat, I'm still tearing up because of this ^^^^^..LOL


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eight_Below I found this link that give more info about the plot. Apparently the dogs were left all winter. Because of a storm, they could not come back for them until spring, 5 months away. The movie was very loosly based on true events that happened in 1958. Except that in 1958 the dogs were not recovered for a year, and only 2 survived. 7 died while still chained up. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sakhalin_Husky


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Barbado, you're evil!!!....LOL I'm not clicking on the link.....I'm not clicking on the link.....I'm not clicking on the link


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Barbado, you're evil!!!....LOL I'm not clicking on the link.....I'm not clicking on the link.....I'm not clicking on the link


lol...yes you will.


----------

